# August 2009 TPF Photo Challenge - "Monochrome Moments"



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

Thanks to those who took part in the July challenge, let's see how the vote goes this time.

The Photo Challenge this month is on the theme *"Monochrome Moments"*

*EDIT: Prizes, we have prizes. To the winner of the vote will go a $25.00 Amazon voucher courtesy of the TPF owners.*

For all those who wish to participate in this challenge please take a moment to read through the following: 


 The deadline for submissions is 31 August 2009
 The image can be no larger then *150KB**
 *Include your forum username* when submitting
 The attached photo must be in the form of a *.jpg*
 Please *keep your photo anonymous* (no distinguishing watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum)
 Submit *no more than one photo*
 If you wish you may include a title when submitting your photo (please ensure that the attached photo is renamed as the chosen title)
 The *form must also be included* when submitting the photo
*Despite what the FAQs indicate, confirmation emails will not be issued.*
 The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to exclude or remove any photo solely at their discretion
 The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to decide the winner of the photo challenge
 All submitted photos will be posted, along with a poll, in a new thread within the first week of the following month
 Once created, *the voting poll will last for 14 days* before it closes automatically
 
>>>>>>>>>> Copy and Paste this into your submission email <<<<<<<<<<

*ThePhotoForum.com Username:*

**Photo Title (optional):*

*Is the attached photo 150KB or less? Y/N*

*Is the attached photo a jpeg? Y/N*

*Has this photo been posted before? Y/N*

*Please submit only one photo per challenge.*

*Please enter your email subject as "August '09 Challenge Submission"*

*Please ensure that the attached photo is named the title you wish it to have otherwise the title will not be used.
.................................................. .................................................. ...

Please email your photo to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com and remember to enter the subject as indicated.

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when photos are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are excluded. If the form is not included in the submission email the photo will not be included in the challenge gallery and voting process. 

There is more important information regarding rules and procedures located in the FAQ section. We highly recommend that you take the time to read these FAQs.

Good luck to everyone and have fun with this challenge!

**150KB* will be taken as the size on disk and not the actual file size. Also some email programs consider 1KB=1000Bytes as opposed to 1KB=1024Bytes. When these programs calculate attachment size they will often read larger then they actually are. To be safe we recommend a target size of about 140KB so that once sent it does not go over *150KB*.


----------



## tsnyder88 (Aug 2, 2009)

what is *Monochrome Moments*


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 2, 2009)

I suspect that it's similar to "Kodak Moments", but in monochrome...


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 2, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> I suspect that it's similar to "Kodak Moments", but in monochrome...



Good guess. As always, feel free to interpret the theme as best you feel able. It's a Challenge, you have a month to come up with something, off you go.


----------



## Battou (Aug 2, 2009)

Question....Sorry but it has to be asked because there is a difference.

True Monochrome or the more commonly reffered to as monochrome?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 2, 2009)

As far as I'm concerned, it's true monochrome i.e. not specifically black & white


----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 3, 2009)

wish me luck :-$


----------



## Opher (Aug 16, 2009)

First time entering. Wish me luck!


----------



## Kw_Reis (Aug 17, 2009)

In it for the first time


----------



## Battou (Aug 21, 2009)

Mine is inbound.....first time I've entered in over a year I think


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm in...  First time ever entering.


----------



## Caffler (Aug 25, 2009)

being very new here, would it be inappropriate to submit a photograph for this?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 25, 2009)

So long as you can comply with the competition rules, no reason at all.


----------



## DavidElliot (Aug 27, 2009)

this may seem like a dumb question. but could someone help me understand what this means? 

**150KB* will be taken as the &#8220;size on disk&#8221; and not the actual file size. Also some email programs consider 1KB=1000Bytes as opposed to 1KB=1024Bytes. When these programs calculate attachment size they will often read larger then they actually are. To be safe we recommend a target size of about 140KB so that once sent it does not go over *150KB*.

I don't want to submit the wrong image size and not have my submission count. Thanks


----------



## Insanity (Aug 27, 2009)

DavidElliot said:


> this may seem like a dumb question. but could someone help me understand what this means?
> 
> **150KB* will be taken as the size on disk and not the actual file size. Also some email programs consider 1KB=1000Bytes as opposed to 1KB=1024Bytes. When these programs calculate attachment size they will often read larger then they actually are. To be safe we recommend a target size of about 140KB so that once sent it does not go over *150KB*.
> 
> I don't want to submit the wrong image size and not have my submission count. Thanks



When you save a pic to your hard drive, it'll say that the size is "X". A hard drive measures a KB as 1024 bytes, so you save a picture to your hard drive and it's right at 150 KB. When you email it, which says a KB is 1000 bytes, the email will say the picture is 153 KB... these are the same pic, the size is just read differently.


----------



## Renegrenade (Aug 29, 2009)

First time entrant here as well - although I have recently taken a few monochrome photos so I'll be submitting one that I shot about a week before I joined the forum :mrgreen:


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Sep 1, 2009)

OK, submission time is over. I'll be catching up on the entries and starting the new months' theme off over the next day or two.


----------

